# Burber Carpet



## Mikado (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone used or do you know anyone who has used Burber Carpet on plywood as a base for the track and accessories. How has this worked for you?

Seems like a short nap Burber would work for color, help with sound proofing, flat and tight.

Mikado


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think I would like carpet any near my layout, too much fuzz to gum up the works.
Would trap dust and dirt like mad and would be imposable to clean. 
But that's me. 

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I gotta agree with Magic on that one. Carpet and electric trains don't mix. Carpet fibers are not attached firmly enough to the backing to keep them out of your trains mechanicals.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Carpet? 

Exciting, all you need is a spark from the engine and instant grass fire.:smokin:

Just a warning, that is has been mentioned as a fire hazard. It is common for a small set to end up on a carpet. Considering sparks and oil it may not be a good idea.


----------



## Mikado (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks, all

What do you suggest, Between track and plywood?

Mikado


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Extruded foam insulation and/or cork or foam roadbed works great. Foam insulation is easily carved into shapes such as ditches, rivers, and the like. You can also stack it up and carve it into hills and mountains.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep agree with :thumbsup:
Pink or blue foam board for a base (easy to work with) and cork for roadbed. 

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As has been mentioned carpet is probably the worst base for a railroad that can be imagined. Fire hazard is low with carpet, especially if it's wool. And it's BERBER, which takes its name from a people in North West Africa who produce rugs and other fabrics made from an undyed natural wool which mannufactuers adopted for this 'look' in the west. Here endeth the lesson for today.


----------



## Mikado (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay! I got it! NO, carpet, and thank you for your straight forward answers and you did this with a "let him down gently." Now, round two; one reason for choosing burber was color choice. Now the question: : : Using foam board pink or blue, how does one turn that into the color of choice, green, shades of brown or what if i wanted (i do not, but just an example) to use the Ole Miss "Red." 

Mikado


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use an earth tone acrylic paint brushed on so it will have
an irregular surface if base for landscaping. 

For roads, parking lots and other 'hard' surfaces you'll want
to use one of the various materials suggested...fine sandpaper,
shingles, etc.

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mikado, if you will google "how to build model trains" and "how to make model scenery", you will find hundreds of videos and articles describing how to build a model railroad from the very basics to very intricate things. There are all sorts of ways to do things, but as DonR has said, acrylic and latex paints work great on the foam, and it's available in literally millions of colors!! Give a few of the videos a try, and you'll see what I mean.

Here are a couple samples:

http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Model-Railroad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMWfOpnMsCM


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I got a cheap can of returned paint at Home Depot: Glidden Ground Nutmeg or something like that. It's a flat latex house paint, and it makes a great base coat which dries to the touch in about an hour (although I would wait a day before trying to glue things to it. A quart can cost me about $2. That color may be a little red for some, but matches our local soil almost perfectly.


----------

